# مالي و / ما لي و



## A doctor

السلام عليكم


اريد معرفة معنى هذا التعبير ( مالي ومال كذا وكذا ) كما قال نزار قباني

ما دمت لي .. مالي وما
قيل ، وما يقال ...

وهل لها اثر في المعاجم ؟


----------



## Bakr

أظن أن ذلك التعبير يجب أن يكتب "ما ـ لي"، أي أن هناك فراغ بين ما و لي، مثل كل تلك الـ "ما" التي قبله وبعده 
ما دمتِ لي .. ما لي وما
قيلَ ، وما يُقالْ 
ستجد مثلا :ـ
وقوله ما لي بمعنى أَيُّ شيءٍ لي 
_*لسان العرب*_


----------



## إسكندراني

ما لي وما لكذا معناها ليس لي علاقة بكذا او لا اهتم بكذا


----------



## Bakr

إسكندراني said:


> ما لي وما لكذا معناها ليس لي علاقة بكذا او لا اهتم بكذا


شكرا إسكندراني، تماما هذا هو المعنى، ذهبتُ أبحث عن جواب للسؤال


> وهل لها اثر في المعاجم ؟


ونسيت شرحها في هذا السياق، في معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة
ما لي معك حديث: لا شأن لي معك


----------

